# American Flyer



## Ross (Oct 7, 2015)

.  Ok what is this thing....front hub marked  Eclipse 36  10.  Serial #  J99321.  Quite a few Schwinn built American Flyer bikes in this neighborhood. Spokes are super HD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustintime (Oct 7, 2015)

Front hub looks like something that would have been used on early Cycle trucks..


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 8, 2015)

really dig that badge!


----------



## Ross (Oct 8, 2015)

They are cool badges....Louisville Cycle was 30 miles from here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 20, 2015)

*Check the left side rear frame tubing on the inside facing the rear wheel (left side as you sit on bike), could be some 'indents' there for belt clearance, looks like a WZ framed bike for the motorkit you have have there.*


----------



## mrg (Oct 21, 2015)

Is there a extra mount for long brake arm, what & where are ser.#


----------



## Ross (Oct 24, 2015)

Serial # is listed above....it's under crank.  Will check for indents next visit, Thanks.


----------

